# Please post your E39 pics with suspension descritption



## Rawdogg (Feb 18, 2004)

I am in the market for an E39 and plan to do 19" Breyton Visions. I am looking for pictures of E39's with any 19" and specifics on tire size and suspension set up. I would prefer to not do anything to the suspension, but if 19" with stock suspension will look goofy please let me know. If I do anything to suspension I want it to be MILD. Please help a newbie out.


----------



## norcal 528i (Dec 2, 2003)

I am not a search nazi, but someone on here compiled a ridiculously comprehensive set of data for most spring and shock combos. A search for 'post your suspension' should turn it up.

edit - it is here

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=45439&highlight=post+suspension


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

2001 540iA with Dinan suspension. Basically Koni shocks and struts and eibach springs. The ride is not to stiff and the Konis are adjustable for a firm or softer ride. It handles great in the corners. Running on 19" HM2's sporting Pzero 275/30/ZR19's.

IMO I think 19's look best over the smaller wheels and even the 20's. You will lose some ride quality with 19's as opposed to a 18" wheel or smaller. I wouldn't go smaller then 18" wheels to maintain a sporty look and comfortable ride.


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

I just ordered my H&R coilover kit from Tire Rack, but I don't know when it's going to be shipped from H&R. If I have to wait too long for the coilovers, then I'm going to just get Koni Yellows and H&R springs to use with my current SSR GT3s with P245/40YR18 and P275/35YR18 tires.

I'll let y'all know how it all goes.


----------



## jun (Oct 10, 2002)

oem sports package with BBS RS-GT 18x8.5/18x9.5 with Goodyear GS D3 245/40/18, 275/35/18.


----------



## M5 LITE (Oct 29, 2003)

Very nice Jun! We're having a meet soon, we'll have to compare wheels and all!

Later!

Gene


----------



## Kudo 540i (Jun 24, 2003)

Breyton Vision with OEM M-Tec struts and Racing Dynamic springs


----------

